# Che cosa diresti/avresti detto se io avessi rifiutato questa proposta



## aleksandramari1

Cari Amici ho una frase: <<Che cosa avresti detto se io avessi rifiutato questa proposta>>. 
Posso dire anche <<Che cosa diresti se io avessi rifiutato questa proposta>> e come l`uso del condizionale semplice al posto del condizionale composto cambia il senso di questa frase?


----------



## bearded

Ciao
Pur non conoscendo il contesto della tua prima frase (ma per favore in futuro indicalo sempre), direi che entrambe le frasi sono corrette ma hanno significati diversi:
- nella prima frase le due azioni sono contemporanee ('avresti detto' e 'avessi rifiutato' avvengono nello stesso momento ipotetico);
- la seconda frase invece significa ''che cosa diresti _adesso _se io_ allora _avessi rifiutato''? , cioè l'ipotetico rifiuto è precedente a ciò che 'diresti' adesso.


----------



## lorenzos

aleksandramari1 said:


> <<Che cosa avresti detto se io avessi rifiutato questa proposta>>.


Che cosa avresti detto (*ieri*) se io avessi rifiutato questa proposta.


aleksandramari1 said:


> <<Che cosa diresti se io avessi rifiutato questa proposta>>


Che cosa diresti (*adesso, oggi, domani*) se io avessi rifiutato questa proposta.


----------



## ohbice

Avrei detto che *Che cosa diresti se avessi rifiutato la proposta *fosse una frase  sbagliata, o comunque senza senso.
Che cosa avresti detto ieri, se avessi rifiutato la proposta?
Che cosa avresti detto oggi se avessi rifiutato la proposta?
Che cosa avresti detto l'anno prossimo se avessi rifiutato la proposta?
Vedo però che avete un'opinione diversa dalla mia...


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Vedo però che avete un'opinione diversa dalla mia...


Immagina questo scenario:
a una moglie (in una coppia in cattive acque) è stato proposto un lavoro, e lei ha rifiutato. Però solo adesso ha il coraggio di dirlo al marito, e quindi sonda l'umore di lui prima della rivelazione esplicita (magari è un tipo violento):  ''e se io avessi rifiutato la proposta, che cosa diresti?''. 
Ma sono possibili moltissime altre circostanze in cui la frase funziona.


----------



## Starless74

ohbice said:


> Avrei detto che *Che cosa diresti se avessi rifiutato la proposta *fosse una frase  sbagliata, o comunque senza senso.


Il senso ce l'ha, ad esempio nel caso seguente:
A e B stanno parlando di una proposta che A ha accettato ieri; B ha commentato l'accettazione;
A dice a B: che cosa diresti invece (ora) se io (ieri) avessi rifiutato la proposta?
[ cross - posted ]


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Che cosa avresti detto l'anno prossimo se avessi rifiutato la proposta?


Non mi è chiaro il senso di questo esempio - che comunque non mi sembra corretto.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> - nella prima frase le due azioni sono contemporanee ('avresti detto' e 'avessi rifiutato' avvengono nello stesso momento ipotetico)


Mhm... penso che l'_avresti detto_ è comunque successivo all'_avessi rifiutato_.


ohbice said:


> Avrei detto che *Che cosa diresti se avessi rifiutato la proposta *fosse una frase  sbagliata, o comunque senza senso.


Forse è poco comune ma sbagliata e senza senso direi di no: "Parli sempre male di me_, figuriamoci cosa diresti (*oggi e domani*) se avessi rifiutato la proposta!"_


ohbice said:


> Che cosa avresti detto ieri, se avessi rifiutato la proposta?
> Che cosa avresti detto oggi *adesso* se avessi rifiutato la proposta?
> Che cosa avresti detto l'anno prossimo se avessi rifiutato la proposta?


Giusto! E con questo va a farsi benedire quanto ho scritto sopra #3 e ha perfettamente ragione Bearded a chiedere il contesto.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> penso che l'_avresti detto_ è comunque successivo all'_avessi rifiutato_


Giusta osservazione. Diciamo allora che entrambe le azioni ipotetiche avvengono nel passato.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> ohbice said:
> 
> 
> 
> Che cosa avresti detto l'anno prossimo se avessi rifiutato la proposta?
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi è chiaro il senso di questo esempio - che comunque non mi sembra corretto.
Click to expand...

"La relazione che farai stasera si basa tutta sul fatto che la proposta è stata accettata: che cosa avresti detto se avessi rifiutato la proposta?"


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "La relazione che farai stasera si basa tutta sul fatto che la proposta è stata accettata: che cosa avresti detto se avessi rifiutato la proposta?"


È quell'  ''avresti detto'' che disturba… Forse sta in piedi solo se la relazione è già stata scritta (=che cosa ci avresti scritto), ma anche qui secondo me ci vorrebbe il condizionale presente.


----------



## aleksandramari1

Grazie mille per i vostri commenti!
Purtroppo non ho il contesto per questa frase iniziale, proviene da un libro di grammatica.
Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> È quell'  ''avresti detto'' che disturba… Forse sta in piedi solo se la relazione è già stata scritta (=che cosa ci avresti scritto), ma anche qui secondo me ci vorrebbe il condizionale presente.


Sì, la relazione è già stata scritta (ed io l'ho potuta leggere in anteprima), quindi niente condizionale presente, però:
_- che cosa avresti *scritto *(*passato*) se avessi rifiutato la proposta? 
- che cosa avresti *detto *(*futuro*) se avessi rifiutato la proposta? _
Scherzi del condizionale passato.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> _ che cosa avresti *detto *(*futuro*) se avessi rifiutato la proposta? _
> Scherzi del condizionale passato.


Però la relazione deve essere ancora letta ('la relazione che farai stasera') e dunque perché non ''che cosa diresti'' (invece di quello che dirai)?
<Che cosa avresti detto (futuro)>   Ho un'incapacità congenita di capire questi 'scherzi'.


----------



## lorenzos

"Abbiamo letto la formazione che scenderà in campo stasera: chi avrebbe fatto giocare se Insigne non fosse stato disponibile?"


			
				https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Condizionale_passato said:
			
		

> Va però aggiunto che il condizionale passato può indicare un'azione non realizzabile anche nel futuro:
> _il prossimo fine settimana *avrei fatto* volentieri un salto alla vostra festa, ma purtroppo ho da fare_.


----------



## bearded

L'azione non realizzabile nel futuro mi sembra un altro paio di maniche.
In ogni caso l'esempio con Insigne non mi sembra molto ben scelto, perché ''chi avrebbe fatto giocare'' equivale a ''chi altri avrebbe stabilito che giocasse'': dunque è un'azione nel passato, proprio come la protasi ''se I. non fosse stato disponibile''. Solo 'giocare' si riferisce al futuro.


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded  come sai, tutte le frasi si possono riformulare:
"I_l prossimo fine settimana *avrei fatto* volentieri un salto alla vostra festa, ma purtroppo ho da fare_" =
= "I_l prossimo fine settimana *avrei deciso* di fare volentieri un salto alla vostra festa, ma purtroppo ho da fare_"
e riguardo l'altro paio di maniche sull'azione non realizzabile nel futuro:
- (Hai già presentato la relazione che leggerai stasera) _che cosa *avresti detto *se avessi rifiutato la proposta?_


----------



## bearded

Io le riformulerei un po' diversamente, ma tu fai come vuoi.  


lorenzos said:


> (Hai già presentato la relazione


Ah, adesso è chiaro - se la relazione non è più modificabile.


----------

